# Snaring Rabbits



## springdale

I was wondering does anyboby snare rabbits anymore? I've been thinking about trying it lately. What size wire should a guy use, I have a few snares for Coyotes,Beaver and such but i think they are maybe to stiff. Any thoughts

Mark


----------



## MERGANZER

Check the law First.

Ganzer


----------



## springdale

MERGANZER said:


> Check the law First.
> 
> Ganzer


I was trying to find it in the BOOK, but I dont have a lawyer with me! lol


----------



## brushbuster

I could be wrong, but i think the only thing snarable are coyote on private land only. O yeah and beaver too.


----------



## tjays

Snareing rabbits here in Michigan we are very restricted. Snares have been outlawed here for 50 years or more.


----------



## springdale

tjays said:


> Snareing rabbits here in Michigan we are very restricted. Snares have been outlawed here for 50 years or more.


From what I read tj you are wright, only beaver, Otter and winter Yotes. But I can set a 160 coni in a run without bait! Now that dont make no sense to me but thats what it says. Heck that'll work better anyway!

Mark


----------



## sourdough44

Picture wire with appropriate loop on a nice defined trail will do the trick. I used to do it 'back in the day'. I'd call it a useful survival skill.


----------



## SNAREMAN

springdale said:


> From what I read tj you are wright, only beaver, Otter and winter Yotes. But I can set a 160 coni in a run without bait! Now that dont make no sense to me but thats what it says. Heck that'll work better anyway!
> 
> Mark


Beaver,coyote and fox are the only animals that are legal to snare in mi. under the curent regs.


----------



## 19rabbit52

My understanding is it is actually against the law to knowingly (target) trap rabbits with any kind of trap.


----------



## SNAREMAN

19rabbit52 said:


> My understanding is it is actually against the law to knowingly (target) trap rabbits with any kind of trap.


You are correct


----------



## springdale

19rabbit52 said:


> My understanding is it is actually against the law to knowingly (target) trap rabbits with any kind of trap.


Thats weird because I called the DNR and they told me snaring was not permitted but when I ask about the 160's he said that would be fine & said he thought it would work well and as long as I didnt set it more than 8" above the ground i'd be fine!


----------



## shorty27

I believe you can live trap so many rabbits per year. I have several friends who own rabbit running pens that do. You have to have a small game license, and if I remember right 5-10 per year?


----------



## wild bill

19rabbit52 said:


> My understanding is it is actually against the law to knowingly (target) trap rabbits with any kind of trap.


correct. a rabbit is a game animal. not a furbearing animal.


----------



## dead short

As was already stated, a rabbit is not considered a "fur-bearer", and therefore cannot be trapped.


----------



## springdale

dead short said:


> As was already stated, a rabbit is not considered a "fur-bearer", and therefore cannot be trapped.


Tell that to the rabbits with their fur sewn in all the coats & hats! I believe your right but I still dont agree with it. If I'd told my Grandpa your cant snare a rabbit he would have laughed in my face, but then we didnt have all the politics in trapping then.


----------



## Mister ED

springdale said:


> Thats weird because I called the DNR and they told me snaring was not permitted but when I ask about the 160's he said that would be fine & said he thought it would work well and as long as I didnt set it more than 8" above the ground i'd be fine!


And whomever you talked to obviously does not understand the Guidebook. Also, depending on public or private land ... the 160 and 8" reg may or may not apply (talking legal furbearers here not rabbits).

Direct from the book, first paragraph in the trapping section spells it out:


> *Fur Harvester License*
> [SIZE=-1]All persons who hunt and trap furbearing animals, including those who trap or hunt on their own enclosed farmland or private property, must have a valid fur harvester license. This license allows you to hunt fox, bobcat, coyote or raccoon, and* trap badger, bobcat, fisher, marten, fox, coyote, weasel, mink, raccoon, muskrat, beaver, otter, skunk or opossum*.





shorty27 said:


> I believe you can live trap so many rabbits per year. I have several friends who own rabbit running pens that do. You have to have a small game license, and if I remember right 5-10 per year?


From the hunting and trapping guide:


> *Live Traps*
> As a substitute for foothold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. *Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released;* it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It also is illegal to hold these animals in captivity.


So even if it were legal to trap rabbits, it would illegal to relocate them after catching them in a live trap.

Read the regs ... it is all there in print.
[/SIZE]


----------



## 12G Slug

springdale said:


> From what I read tj you are wright, only beaver, Otter and winter Yotes. But I can set a 160 coni in a run without bait! Now that dont make no sense to me but thats what it says. Heck that'll work better anyway!
> 
> Mark


lol iv wondered the same.

although i do think for rabbits snares would be better. iv got some out of a certain garden before, and it seems like they avoid conis more than snares.


----------



## springdale

Mister ED said:


> And whomever you talked to obviously does not understand the Guidebook. Also, depending on public or private land ... the 160 and 8" reg may or may not apply (talking legal furbearers here not rabbits).
> 
> Direct from the book, first paragraph in the trapping section spells it out:
> 
> 
> From the hunting and trapping guide:
> 
> So even if it were legal to trap rabbits, it would illegal to relocate them after catching them in a live trap.
> 
> Read the regs ... it is all there in print.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


I'll call him again tomorrow to see if he knows the law's or if he made a mistake! Never thought I'd have so many people against snaring a dang rabbit.


----------



## 12G Slug

springdale said:


> I'll call him again tomorrow to see if he knows the law's or if he made a mistake! Never thought I'd have so many people against snaring a dang rabbit.


yea i didnt know either till i started reading on this forum


----------



## k9wernet

Mister ED said:


> So even if it were legal to trap rabbits, it would illegal to relocate them after catching them in a live trap.
> 
> Read the regs ... it is all there in print.
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


It's in the section of the WCOs on Dog Training:



> 14.6 Relocating rabbits within enclosed dog training areas.
> Sec. 14.6 A person possessing a valid small game license may trap up to 5 cottontail rabbits or hares during the
> open season for rabbits and hares and relocate them within a permitted dog training area provided:
> (a) The dog training area is fenced so as to keep cottontails and hares in confinement.
> (b) A valid small game hunting license is also possessed and cottontails or hares are not captured outside of the
> small game season and bag limits are not exceeded as provided by sections 3.505 (1) and (2) of this order.
> (c) Cottontails and hares are captured from private lands only with landowner permission.
> (d) Box or cage type traps, capable of taking only one animal at a time, are used and are checked daily.
> (e) Cottontails and hares are not held longer than 24 hours and are not held or transported in any container other
> than a box, crate, or cage designed for safe and humane confinement.
> (f) Traps are marked as provided by section 3.600 of this order.
> (g) A record, available for department inspection and submission, of the number of cottontails and hares captured
> and released by date and location, is retained.


----------



## Mister ED

Have to say I did not know that K9wernet (obviously). I am suprised there is not some type of footnote in that section of the guide.

Springdale and others: You didn't ask if anyone was for or against it ... you asked if it was legal (to snare at least). On the 160, was this a CO that you talked to?? Were you talking setting them specifically for rabbits? Or, just in an animal trail in general. There certianly could be some grey area there ... I think most that have set a 160 or 220 in a trail, catch the occasional rabbit.


----------



## SNAREMAN

springdale said:


> I'll call him again tomorrow to see if he knows the law's or if he made a mistake! Never thought I'd have so many people against snaring a dang rabbit.


I would think that most here are not "against" it,but as of right now its not legal in this state,thats all they are saying.


----------



## Rugergundog

Unno about trapping them, but wish you could hunt them at night. Walking in from night hunting coyote i bump bunnies all the time and they don't run far. I could poke em off with my .22lr or .17HMR one after another.


----------



## daoejo22

We shot alot of them at night, when I was younger and didn't care.


----------



## captjimtc

I guess my question would be why would you want to??? Hunt them with a gun and beagles much more fun!!


----------



## springdale

Mister ED said:


> Have to say I did not know that K9wernet (obviously). I am suprised there is not some type of footnote in that section of the guide.
> 
> Springdale and others: You didn't ask if anyone was for or against it ... you asked if it was legal (to snare at least). On the 160, was this a CO that you talked to?? Were you talking setting them specifically for rabbits? Or, just in an animal trail in general. There certianly could be some grey area there ... I think most that have set a 160 or 220 in a trail, catch the occasional rabbit.


Mister ED, 

I'm really not sure if it was a CO, The lady said she'd give me someone in Wildlife Division. I ask him my question on snaring and he said no you cant snare rabbits but you can Yote's & Fox on Private land only! I said can I set a 160 an catch them as long as I dont bait, his reply was yes it is ok, good luck and have fun. 

Thats to whole conversation.

Mark

I'm not near as grumphy today!


----------

